# الزنى الحُكمى



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*
في لائحة الاحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين بمصر حاجة إسمها :(الزنى الحكمى)
و ما هو الزنى الحكمى ؟؟؟
[YOUTUBE]xpKq5fZfd_0[/YOUTUBE]
و دا تفريغ للفيديو بصوت البابا شنودة 



فيه حاجة فى القانون إسمها الزنى الحكمى
الزنى الحكمى يعنى الذى هو فى حكم الزنى و إن لم يضبط فى ذات الفعل
1-	يعنى إفرض إن رجل وجد مذكرات لامرأته بتشرح فيها حاجات تثبت زناها و نسيت تخبى الورق
2-	إفرض لقى عند مراته جواب باعته لها واحد يقولها فيه : لا أنسى كذا و كذا من الوقائع اللى توديها فى سين و جيم
ديه حاجة
3-	إفرض إن المرأة هربت مع راجل غريب من غير المحارم فديه تعتبر فى الزنى الحكمى
4-	إفرض إن المرأة وجدت فى أماكن لهو أو أماكن مريبة أو أماكن معروف سمعتها رديئة و معاها ناس الى آخره

أنقر للتوسيع...

و السؤال 
1-	هو الكلام دا هيبقى قانون ؟؟
2-	طب إفرض إن واحد بيتبلى على المدام ؟
3-	طب فى عصر الفايبر و الواتس آب و الايميلات هيبقى فيه جوابات ؟:11_6_204:


ديه بأة مواد اللائحة اللى بتتكلم عن الزنى :
المادة 63 لا يعتد بالاعتراف بالخطأ، بل يستلزم إيجاد الأدلة القانونية على ذلك، المادة 64 لا تقبل دعاوى الطلاق لعلة الزنا، إلا بناء على طلب الزوج المتضرر أمام المحكمة المختصة مع تقديم الأدلة القانونية أو الضمنية إذا كانت مكتوبة أو مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالوسائل التقليدية أو التكنولوجيا.

المادة 65 يعتبر فى حكم الزنا أى فعل من أحد الزوجين يشير أو يدل على وجود خيانة زوجية من طرف ثالث رجل أو امرأة فى الحالات التالية: وجود أحد الزوجين مع طرف آخر فى وضع مخل بالآداب يستشف منه.
وجود خيانة زوجية، هروب أحد الزوجين مع آخر غريب ليس من المحارم أو المبيت معه دون علم الزوج الآخر وبدون أذنه دون مقتضى، التحريض الإيجابى لأحد الزوجين الزوج الآخر على ارتكاب الزنا أو الفجور، وجود أدله مكتوبة أو مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالطرق التقليدية أو باستخدام وسائل التكنولوجيا الممكنة أو بشهود إثبات تشير أو تدل على وجود خيانة زوجية، وإذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضه، وارتكاب الشذوذ الجنسى مع طرف آخر رجل أو امرأة أو بين الزوجين.

المادة 66 وجود علاقة غرامية مع طرف آخر فى العلن أو فى الخفاء مما يؤدى إلى انهيار الحياة الزوجية وتوليد الشكوك وفشلت محاولات الزوج المتضرر أو الرئيس الدينى فى إنهاء هذه العلاقة.

المادة 67 لا يجوز الطلاق لعلة الزنا فى الحالات الآتية إذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يعلم زنا الزوج الآخر وبموافقته، إذا تم فعل الزنا ليس بحرية ورضا واختيار أو فى حالة الجنون أو الغيبوبة، إذا كان الطرف الذى يطلب الطلاق متورطا فى الخطأ ومحرضا عليه أو بدافع منه، وإذا استمر الزوج بمعاشرة الطرف المخطئ رغم علمه بحدوث الخطأ.


الموضوع للمناقشة 
و دا بوكيه ورد لأول واحد هيكتب مشاركة 
:36_3_11:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هارد عليكي  لخمس اسباب 

اول سبب عشان اخد بوكيه الورد : )
والسبب التاني عشان اعرف
هو* الفايبر *ده بتاع المخدات والمراتب
ولا اختراع ياكوتش جديد؟!

اما السبب الخامس بقا 
عشان اعمل تسجيل متابعه
واعرف اراء الاعضاء
لاني مش فاهمة اوي في لائحه الاحوال الشخصية 
وشكرا : )​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا هارد عليكي  لخمس اسباب
> 
> اول سبب عشان اخد بوكيه الورد : )
> والسبب التاني عشان اعرف
> ...



*الفايبر و الواتس آب دا يا ستى شات بس عن طريق الموبايل  

و مش متراقب نهائى :2:


أهلا بيكى معانا طبعا :flowers:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الفايبر و الواتس آب دا يا ستى شات بس عن طريق الموبايل
> 
> و مش متراقب نهائى :2:
> 
> ...


امممم شات بس اكيد شات طري اوي باين من اسمه:t33:

شكرا عالمعلومة ياايرو:flowers:
ومنتظرة اعرف معاكي
اعضاء الاراء
 قصدي اراء الاعضاء:love34:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزه تعرفى ايه بالضبط
الزنا لا يثبت الا بلاعتراف
او شهادة شهود على انهم فى وضع مخل
او شهادة الزوج منفردا وتقديم ادلة تثبت تورط
احد الزوجين بجريمة الزنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لو الموضوع سهل كده 
كان اى حد اتبلى على اى حد وتم الطلاق من جلسه واحده فى المجلس الاكليريكى 
لكن دا بيقعد يفحص ويمحص  ويسأل اب الاعتراف والجيران  يعنى الحكايه مش سهله 
بالنسبه انه هيبقى قانون  مش عارفه لسه الامور موضحتش  اوى 
ومبروك على واثقه بوكيه الورد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]موضوع مهم *​*[FONT=&quot]ومرتبط بموضوع أستاذنا صوت صارخ وموضوعك عن المادة التالتة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنتى سألتينى عن الفرق بين اللائحة والقانون ...الأجابة العملى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فى الفيديو دة لائحة ( تقدرى تسميها ) لائحة داخلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أشرح لك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل شاف مراته فى وضع مُخل ...جرى على ( أبوها ) وقاله بنتك لقيتها فى حضن راجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد الأب يحاول يفهم و يحاول يصلح بينهم ولا فيش فايدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله خلاص يابنى ( طلقها ) إن الله حليمٌ ستير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى بتعمله اللائحة ...واللى بيتكلم عنه البابا شنودة فى الفيديو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب البابا صح ؟ ...عنده حق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً عنده حق ....فى حدود وداخل ( العيلة ) ( الكنيسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقفول عليهم باب والكُبار بيتكلموا 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيجى لسؤال الأول [/FONT]*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و السؤال
> 1-    هو الكلام دا هيبقى قانون ؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot] ( مع تعديل منى بسيط )
هل تصلح اللائحة (( بشكلها الحالى )) لتكون قانوناً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأجابة (( لآ )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهنا الصدام ( أو جزء منه ) اللى حاصل بين الكنيسة ووزراء العدل على مر السنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مزيد من الشرح قادم ....أنتظرونا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى القانون المصرى تعبيرين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]الأول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حاجة أسمها ( الأثبات المُقيد ) – وهو مُخصص لجرائم ( الزنا ) دون غيرها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حاجة أسمها ( تضارب القوانين ) يعنى حُكم فى قانون يضاده حُكم مختلف عنه فى قانون آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( الأثبات المُقيد ) مأخوذ من الشريعة الأسلامية فى هذه الجزئية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو إن القاضى لا يأخذ بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة ولا بجوابات الغرام ولا بالشاتات ولا بصور ولا بأى حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يلتفت إلا للأعتراف ( أو ) شهادة ( أربعة ) شهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( قبل ماتضحك ) اللى عايز لها تفاصيل وشرح " تحت أمرك "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( تضارب القوانين ) بنستخدم حاجة أسمها القانون الأصلح للمُتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلا لو قانون فيه حبس وجوبى وطلع قانون تانى بيأخذ بالتصالح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوراً يُطبق قانون التصالح ويتلغى الحبس الوجوبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إذن اللائحة هنا بتصطدم بالقانون المصرى بشقيه ( الجنائى والمدنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أربعة أشياء

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أن الزنا الحُكمى لا يعترف به القانون المصرى ( الأثبات المُقيد )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنه لو تصالح الزوجان ( بعد الطلاق ) هل تستطيع المحكمة إلزام الكنيسة بعقد زواج جديد  ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثالث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنه لا يستطيع الطرف المُتضرر رفع قضية ( زنا ) بموجب ما حكمت به اللائحة أو رفع دعوى مدنية للتعويض عن الضرر

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرابع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( وهو ماتتمسك به الكنيسة )  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن العقد شريعة المُتعاقدين ( الشريعة الكنسية ) ومن ثَم تم الطلاق من خلال هذه التشريع و لايجوز للقاضى المدنى أو الجنائى النظر فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
راجع لك للسؤال الثانى لأنه أيضاً مهم جداً 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [    *[FONT=&quot]الأول*​*[FONT=&quot]: أن الزنا الحُكمى لا يعترف به القانون المصرى ( الأثبات المُقيد )
> *​​​​*[/FONT]*​​


*
أدى أول نقطة 
يعنى اللايحة مش هتبقى قانون




عبود عبده عبود قال:



			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الثانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنه لو تصالح الزوجان ( بعد الطلاق ) هل تستطيع المحكمة إلزام الكنيسة بعقد زواج جديد  ؟**[/FONT]*​


​​
*ما أعرفش*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الثالث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنه لا يستطيع الطرف المُتضرر رفع قضية ( زنا ) بموجب ما حكمت به اللائحة أو رفع دعوى مدنية للتعويض عن الضرر**
> 
> [/FONT]*​


*ما أعرفش*

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الرابع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( وهو ماتتمسك به الكنيسة )  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​
> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]أن العقد شريعة المُتعاقدين ( الشريعة الكنسية ) ومن ثَم تم الطلاق من خلال هذه التشريع و لايجوز للقاضى المدنى أو الجنائى النظر فيه *​*[/FONT]*​



*طب و الحل طيب​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الزنا الحكمي، أو ما هو في حكم الزنا ..
*أنا موافق عليه .. تماماً ..*
 كل القوانين او اللوائح اللي بتتكلم عنه، لا تتعارض مع حكم الزنا في الكتاب المقدس.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الزنا الحكمي، أو ما هو في حكم الزنا ..
> *أنا موافق عليه .. تماماً ..*
> كل القوانين او اللوائح اللي بتتكلم عنه، لا تتعارض مع حكم الزنا في الكتاب المقدس.​



*موافق عليه جوة بيتك (الكنيسة)
لكن مش فى القانون​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عايزه تعرفى ايه بالضبط
> الزنا لا يثبت الا بلاعتراف
> او شهادة شهود على انهم فى وضع مخل
> او شهادة الزوج منفردا وتقديم ادلة تثبت تورط
> احد الزوجين بجريمة الزنا



*يبقى الزنى الحكمى دا مش هينفع غير جوة الكنيسة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> لو الموضوع سهل كده
> كان اى حد اتبلى على اى حد وتم الطلاق من جلسه واحده فى المجلس الاكليريكى
> لكن دا بيقعد يفحص ويمحص  ويسأل اب الاعتراف والجيران  يعنى الحكايه مش سهله



*فيه عالم وشها باهت يا ماريا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*المادة 67 لا يجوز الطلاق لعلة الزنا فى الحالات الآتية إذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يعلم زنا الزوج الآخر وبموافقته، إذا تم فعل الزنا ليس بحرية ورضا واختيار أو فى حالة الجنون أو الغيبوبة، إذا كان الطرف الذى يطلب الطلاق متورطا فى الخطأ ومحرضا عليه أو بدافع منه، وإذا استمر الزوج بمعاشرة الطرف المخطئ رغم علمه بحدوث الخطأ.*


ايه الجزء ده!!


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موافق عليه جوة بيتك (الكنيسة)
> لكن مش فى القانون​*



مش هيفرق معايا قانون .. ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مش هيفرق معايا قانون .. ​



*يا سلام و هتاخد حكم منين ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *المادة 67 لا يجوز الطلاق لعلة الزنا فى الحالات الآتية إذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يعلم زنا الزوج الآخر وبموافقته، إذا تم فعل الزنا ليس بحرية ورضا واختيار أو فى حالة الجنون أو الغيبوبة، إذا كان الطرف الذى يطلب الطلاق متورطا فى الخطأ ومحرضا عليه أو بدافع منه، وإذا استمر الزوج بمعاشرة الطرف المخطئ رغم علمه بحدوث الخطأ.*
> 
> 
> ايه الجزء ده!!



*يعنى يا حبو لو أنا متجوزة واحد زانى و كنت عارفة و ساكتة يعنى ضمنا موافقة (يعنى ما باليد حيلة)

فى الحالة ديه لا يجوز الطلاق

يعنى هيقولولك ما إنتى عارفة و ساكتة و السكوت علامة الرضى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *المادة 67 لا يجوز الطلاق لعلة الزنا فى الحالات الآتية إذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يعلم زنا الزوج الآخر وبموافقته، إذا تم فعل الزنا ليس بحرية ورضا واختيار أو فى حالة الجنون أو الغيبوبة، إذا كان الطرف الذى يطلب الطلاق متورطا فى الخطأ ومحرضا عليه أو بدافع منه، وإذا استمر الزوج بمعاشرة الطرف المخطئ رغم علمه بحدوث الخطأ.*
> *ايه الجزء ده!!*


*يعنى لا مؤاخذة فى اللفظ مشغلها فى كبارية أو أحد بيوت الدعارة
والحتة التانية أنه مستمر فى معاشرتها برغم علمه اليقينى بذلك 
فا ميجيش يستهبل ويقول دى بتزنى 
*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *مش هيفرق معايا قانون *..


*ممكن مايفرقش معاك ...لكن يفرق مع أُسر تانية
ما هو حكم زوجة ( أسلمت ) ؟
أو زوج أسلم ؟ 
طبعا العكس قائم 
القانون ( هنا ) مش علشان ألوى دراعك ...القانون بيوضع لفض النزاعات التى ( قد ) تقوم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما أعرفش*
> *ما أعرفش*


*لو واحد تطلق لعلة الزنا داخل كنيسته 
لا يستطيع أنه يأخذ هذا الحكم ويرفع دعوى زنا على مطلقته 
هناااااك هيقولوا له الكلام دة تبله وتشرب ميته
أنت أتطلقت بموجب لائحتك على العين والراس
لكن تيجى هنا ترفع دعوى زنى - تبقى تحت حُكم القانون المدنى
والقانون المدنى له شروط لنظر دعوى الزنا
*


> *طب و الحل طيب*


* ما أعرفش
*​ :t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن مايفرقش معاك ...لكن يفرق مع أُسر تانية
> ما هو حكم زوجة ( أسلمت ) ؟
> أو زوج أسلم ؟
> طبعا العكس قائم
> ...



زوجة أسلمت .. خرجت عن العقيدة التي باركت زواجها ! .. فبأي منطق وحق تظل في زواجها الذي يستمد شرعيته من عقيدتها .. التي هي تركتها بملء إرادتها ؟!! .. إذاً خروجها من العقيدة .. يخرجها من الزواج .. وزواجها بآخر من نفس العقيدة التي ذهبت إليها .. يجعلها تزني .. لماذا لا ينطبق عليها قولي السابق في موضوع آخر بأن اثنان متزوجان وغير مسيحيان لا يعتبران زانيان؟ لأنها هنا كانت داخل المسيحية، ونالت نعمة العماد و الميرون، وعاشت داخل الكنيسة وتعاليمها لو ظاهرياً فقط .. ولكنها على اقل تقدير .. وصل إلى مسامعها قدسية الزواج المسيحي و صبغته الإلهية .. فخرجت من هذا المحفل المقدس لترتمي بأحضان رجل آخر يختلف عنها في صلب و اساس عقيدتها .. 

نفس الامر بالنسبة للرجل ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> زوجة أسلمت .. خرجت عن العقيدة التي باركت زواجها ! .. فبأي منطق وحق تظل في زواجها الذي يستمد شرعيته من عقيدتها .. التي هي تركتها بملء إرادتها ؟!! .. إذاً خروجها من العقيدة .. يخرجها من الزواج .. وزواجها بآخر من نفس العقيدة التي ذهبت إليها .. يجعلها تزني .. لماذا لا ينطبق عليها قولي السابق في موضوع آخر بأن اثنان متزوجان وغير مسيحيان لا يعتبران زانيان؟ لأنها هنا كانت داخل المسيحية، ونالت نعمة العماد و الميرون، وعاشت داخل الكنيسة وتعاليمها لو ظاهرياً فقط .. ولكنها على اقل تقدير .. وصل إلى مسامعها قدسية الزواج المسيحي و صبغته الإلهية .. فخرجت من هذا المحفل المقدس لترتمي بأحضان رجل آخر يختلف عنها في صلب و اساس عقيدتها .. نفس الامر بالنسبة للرجل ..​


*كلامك تمام ...بس مش دة كان قصدى
اللى أقصده ( حقوقها ) ( حقوقه ) هتمشى بالبركة ؟
وألا لازم لها قانون ينظمها ؟
هترثه ؟! هيرثها ؟!...العيال تبع مين ؟؟
وهكذا 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بالنسبة لنقطة ان القانون وضع لفض نزاعات (قد) تقوم .. طبعاً أوافقك تماماً .. ولكن مقصدي كان .. هو انني لست بحاجة لقانون لأنني لابد أن احترم لوائح كنيستي التي هي بالنسبة لي مقدسة اكثر من القانون، لانها مستمدة مما هو مقدس فوق كل مقدس ألا وهو الكتاب المقدس .. وبالتالي فأي قانون هذا (مالم يكن مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس) الذي يشكل لي أهمية ما ؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى لا مؤاخذة فى اللفظ مشغلها فى كبارية أو أحد بيوت الدعارة
> والحتة التانية أنه مستمر فى معاشرتها برغم علمه اليقينى بذلك
> فا ميجيش يستهبل ويقول دى بتزنى
> *
> ...



افرض انه بيسامحه وبيقول نزوه وتروح لحالها 
او سامحه مره واتنين 
يبقى مينفعش  يطلب  الطلاق اللى زى كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بالنسبة لنقطة ان القانون وضع لفض نزاعات (قد) تقوم .. طبعاً أوافقك تماماً .. ولكن مقصدي كان .. هو انني لست بحاجة لقانون لأنني لابد أن احترم لوائح كنيستي التي هي بالنسبة لي مقدسة اكثر من القانون، لانها مستمدة مما هو مقدس فوق كل مقدس ألا وهو الكتاب المقدس .. وبالتالي فأي قانون هذا (مالم يكن مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس) الذي يشكل لي أهمية ما ؟​



*يبقى ما فيش داعى للايحة و لا دياو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> افرض انه بيسامحه وبيقول نزوه وتروح لحالها
> او سامحه مره واتنين
> يبقى مينفعش  يطلب  الطلاق اللى زى كده



*نيجى للأمر الواقع 

ما فيش ما يثبت إنه كان عارف من الأول 

بلا نيلة

أهو شوية رغى من العالم اللى بتحط اللايحة*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ا.ايرينى عايزة توصلى ﻷيه؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ا.ايرينى عايزة توصلى ﻷيه؟



:big29::big29::big29:

*منتظر معك الأجابة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماذا عن موقف الزانى سواء رجل كان أم أمراة أمام هذا النص الإلهى:

وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي» (رؤ  21 :  8)
لأَنَّ خَارِجاً الْكِلاَبَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ وَالزُّنَاةَ وَالْقَتَلَةَ وَعَبَدَةَ الأَوْثَانِ، وَكُلَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَيَصْنَعُ كَذِباً (رؤ  22 :  15)

هل سيفيدهم القانون الوضعي .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك للفت  نظرنا لفكرة الزنا الحكمي

           بصراحه لسة عارفه منك حلو دلوقتي

              اهديكي مقولتي تغيير القوانين بقي اسهل من تغيير الكوالين هههه

                       عشتي في كنف يسوع ايريني


----------



## Strident (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كلامك تمام ...بس مش دة كان قصدى
> اللى أقصده ( حقوقها ) ( حقوقه ) هتمشى بالبركة ؟
> وألا لازم لها قانون ينظمها ؟
> هترثه ؟! هيرثها ؟!...العيال تبع مين ؟؟
> ...



لكن اياً كان القانون اللي هينظمها ﻻبد ان يحقق المساواة....مش يدي للست حقوق اقل م الراجل 
وهو ده سر المشكلة كلها بالنسبة لي

حقق المساواة وانا مش عايز حاجة....عايز تعدد؟ ماشي، بس اسمح بيه للمرأة كمان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ا.ايرينى عايزة توصلى ﻷيه؟


*بجد مش واخد بالك ؟؟
يعنى بعد موضوع المادة التالتة و موضوع مبادىء الشريعة الاسلامية فى الدستور المصرى 
و اللايحة و و و 
و ما أخدتش بالك ؟؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:
> 
> *منتظر معك الأجابة
> *


*
طب هو ما اخدش باله و قولنا ماشى 

حتى انت يا استاذى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> لكن اياً كان القانون اللي هينظمها ﻻبد ان يحقق المساواة....مش يدي للست حقوق اقل م الراجل
> وهو ده سر المشكلة كلها بالنسبة لي
> 
> حقق المساواة وانا مش عايز حاجة....عايز تعدد؟ ماشي، بس اسمح بيه للمرأة كمان



*يا جونى أبوس رجليك مش بأتكلم عن الشريعة الاسلامية 

ركز معايا الله لا يسيأك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> حتى انت يا بروتس*



*فعلا عايز أعرف .....

من هو المسيحى الزانى من وجهة نظرك ..... ؟؟؟؟؟

علما بأن جونى لم يجيب نفس السؤال

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا عايز أعرف .....
> 
> من هو المسيحى الزانى من وجهة نظرك ..... ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...





*هو دا سؤال !!!:smil13:

الزنى هو الزنى

هو علاقة جنسية فقط و فقط لا غير بين إتنين بس كدة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> لكن اياً كان القانون اللي هينظمها ﻻبد ان يحقق المساواة....مش يدي للست حقوق اقل م الراجل
> *وهو ده سر المشكلة *كلها بالنسبة لي


*لية يا باشا ؟؟ ....نويت تسلم ؟*!​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا سؤال !!!:smil13:
> 
> الزنى هو الزنى
> 
> هو علاقة جنسية فقط و فقط لا غير بين إتنين بس كدة​*


*
ولو حتى كان بعقد في المحكمة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بجد مش واخد بالك ؟؟
> يعنى بعد موضوع المادة التالتة و موضوع مبادىء الشريعة الاسلامية فى الدستور المصرى
> و اللايحة و و و
> و ما أخدتش بالك ؟؟*
> ...



مش هاعلق على دى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا سؤال !!!:smil13:
> 
> الزنى هو الزنى
> 
> هو علاقة جنسية فقط و فقط لا غير بين إتنين بس كدة​*



وفى المسيحية امتى تبقى العلاقة بين الاتنين مشروعة ومحللة من الله وامتى تبقى غير مشروعة ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا سؤال !!!:smil13:
> 
> الزنى هو الزنى
> 
> هو علاقة جنسية فقط و فقط لا غير بين إتنين بس كدة​*



ايوه يعني الاتنين دول علاقتهم ايه ببعض ؟؟ افرضي متجوزين أكيد بينهم علاقات جنسية بالعبيط .. هيبقوا بيزنوا ؟؟؟؟ 

عاوزين توضيح (او تفضيح) اكتر الله لا يسيئك لأني إبتديت اتنرفز منك .​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> عاوزين توضيح (او تفضيح) اكتر الله لا يسيئك لأني إبتديت اتنرفز منك .​


*بدأت تتنرفز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى إيرينى لسة بتقول ياهادى ....دول هما يادوب لسة أربع صفحات

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> ولو حتى كان بعقد في المحكمة *



*لو واحد مسيحى و عمل كدة و كان فى إمكانه يتزوج بالكنيسة (يبقى زانى)

يا أستاذى إحنا بنكفر بعض !!!!!!

الكنيسة بتتعامل مع الأوراق فقط 

يعنى لو بطاقتك مكتوب فيها مسيحى تبقى مسيحى 

حتى لو كنت ملحد (جونى مسيحى إسما ملحد حقيقة)

أرجوكم إفهمونى

_________________________________
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو واحد مسيحى و عمل كدة و كان فى إمكانه يتزوج بالكنيسة (يبقى زانى)
> 
> _________________________________
> *



*اللى مش بإمكانه سيكون قد تم طلاقه مدنيا ...... فهل سيكون زانى أم لا ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو واحد مسيحى و عمل كدة و كان فى إمكانه يتزوج بالكنيسة (يبقى زانى)
> 
> يا أستاذى إحنا بنكفر بعض !!!!!!
> 
> ...


*ايرينى معنى كلامك ده انت عاوزة تلغى الديانة من البطاقة 
علشان يتكتب انه ملحد فيها 
ماهو شىء طبيعى ان ديانتنا المولودين بيها تتكتب فى البطاقة 
اما تغيرنا ليها ده بقى موضوع تانى 
واوعى تقوليلى انك مش عاوز تكتبى الدين خالص مالص بالص ازعل منك *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لا واخد بالى كويس من الموضوعات دى كلها بس اللى مش واخد بالى منه انك مش موافقه على كلام لايحة الكنيسة ولا ان لما اتنين مسيحيين يتجوزو بره الكنيسة بدون سبب قهرى زى العابرين يبقى ده طبيعى وحقهم



*أنا مش موافقة ؟؟؟!!!!!:smil13:

مين أنا عشان أوافق و لا ما أوافقش ؟؟؟:dntknw:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اللى مش بإمكانه سيكون قد تم طلاقه مدنيا ...... فهل سيكون زانى أم لا ....؟؟؟؟*



*مش أنا اللى أقول

دا شغل ربنا

و بعدين هو فين الطلاق المدنى دا ؟؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وفى المسيحية امتى تبقى العلاقة بين الاتنين مشروعة ومحللة من الله وامتى تبقى غير مشروعة ؟



*و من هم المسيحيين ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ايوه يعني الاتنين دول علاقتهم ايه ببعض ؟؟ افرضي متجوزين أكيد بينهم علاقات جنسية بالعبيط .. هيبقوا بيزنوا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عاوزين توضيح (او تفضيح) اكتر الله لا يسيئك لأني إبتديت اتنرفز منك .​



*علاقات جنسية بس ؟؟؟!!!!! :dntknw:

ما فيش مسئوليات ؟؟؟

هو الزواج المدنى فى نظركم : زنى علنى و لا إيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايرينى معنى كلامك ده انت عاوزة تلغى الديانة من البطاقة
> علشان يتكتب انه ملحد فيها
> ماهو شىء طبيعى ان ديانتنا المولودين بيها تتكتب فى البطاقة
> اما تغيرنا ليها ده بقى موضوع تانى
> واوعى تقوليلى انك مش عاوز تكتبى الدين خالص مالص بالص ازعل منك *​



*ليه طبيعى يا رورو ليه ؟؟؟

و فى أوروبا حكايتهم إيه ؟؟ هم باين عليهم مش طبيعيين و لا إيه ؟؟؟

ياريت الدين ما يتكتبش فى البطاقة يااااااااااااااااااااريييييييييييييييييييييييت دا حلم جميل بأحلم بيه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه طبيعى يا رورو ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> و فى أوروبا حكايتهم إيه ؟؟ هم باين عليهم مش طبيعيين و لا إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> ياريت الدين ما يتكتبش فى البطاقة يااااااااااااااااااااريييييييييييييييييييييييت دا حلم جميل بأحلم بيه*


*طب احياه النبى كدا وواحدة واحدة عليا 
ليه مش عاوزة الديانة تتكتب فى البطاقة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه طبيعى يا رورو ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> و فى أوروبا حكايتهم إيه ؟؟ هم باين عليهم مش طبيعيين و لا إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> ياريت الدين ما يتكتبش فى البطاقة يااااااااااااااااااااريييييييييييييييييييييييت دا حلم جميل بأحلم بيه*


اوباااااااااا
افهمها دي بقا
ليه ياريت ؟ وليه حلم بتحلمي بيه؟
ايه الميزة في كدا يعني:beee:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب احياه النبى كدا وواحدة واحدة عليا
> ليه مش عاوزة الديانة تتكتب فى البطاقة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*
عشان تعرفى المسيحى الحقيقى من غير المسيحى

عشان تعرفى المسلم الحقيقى من المسلم الغير حقيقى

كله هيبان

فيه ناااااااااس بالهبل فى مصر مسيحيين فى بطاقتهم مسلمين (اللى أخدوا لقب عابرين)

عارفاهم ؟؟؟

ذنبهم إيه دول لما لا كنيسة موافقة تجوزهم و لا حتى تعمدهم 

كل دا عشان البطاقة ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوباااااااااا
> افهمها دي بقا
> ليه ياريت ؟ وليه حلم بتحلمي بيه؟
> ايه الميزة في كدا يعني:beee:​





*و إيه الميزة فى اللى إحنا فيه يا بتول ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو إنتى لما هتتجوزى هتشوفى بطاقته و بكدة هتتأكدى إنه مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

كدة هو فعلا مسيحى ؟؟؟؟- ممكن يكون شهود يهوة على فكرة و بيروح الكنيسة و يتناول و زى الفل
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *علاقات جنسية بس ؟؟؟!!!!! :dntknw:
> 
> ما فيش مسئوليات ؟؟؟
> 
> هو الزواج المدنى فى نظركم : زنى علنى و لا إيه ؟*



مهو حاجه من اتنين .. يا انا مش فاهم .. يا انتي لامؤاخذة .. مش فاهمه 

انتي قولتي ان الزنا هو زني  و قولتي "هو علاقة جنسية فقط و فقط لا غير بين إتنين بس كدة " .. مش قولتي كده برضه ولا انا اتعميت ؟

طيب الاتنين دول اللي عملوا العلاقة الجنسية الفقط فقط دي .. علاقتهم ايه ببعض ؟ متجوزين؟ متطلقين؟ ولو متجوزين ، جوازهم ايه ظروفه بالظبط؟ مدني؟ كنسي؟ فيومي؟ .. اصل انتي قولتي في المطلق "علاقة جنسية بين اتنين يبقى زنا" !!! إزاي يعني ؟ اي اتنين متجوزين كنسي وبينهم علاقة جنسية يبقى زنا؟؟  فلازم يا ايريني توضحي كلامك وتحدديه .. 

اما بخصوص سؤالك عن الزواج المدنى هو زنا علني في نظرنا ولا ايه؟
لو "بينهم علاقة جنسية" يبقى اه زنى .. زنى ونص كمان ..لكن لو كاتبين ورقة كده وكده لظروف ما ومافيش حاجه بينهم يبقى عادي .. لأن الزنا لازم يتوفر فيه شرط العلاقة الجنسية .. المهم اني بتكلم عن اتنين اتجوزوا جواز مدني ومش على زمة حد .. علشان لو كان فيهم حد متجوز كنسي مثلا وراح اتجوز مدني .. فحتى لو معملش علاقة جنسية .. هيبقى زاني برضه .. وخاين .. ويحل طلاقه .


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> عشان تعرفى المسيحى الحقيقى من غير المسيحى
> 
> عشان تعرفى المسلم الحقيقى من المسلم الغير حقيقى
> ...


*اولا انا مليش انى اعرف ده جواه ايه وده براه ايه 
وهو انا هعرفهم من مجرد تعاملى معاهم بس هقول الله ده بيروح الكنيسة يبقى متدين ولا بيصلى فى الجامع كل جمعة يبقى الله عليه ده واصل 
انتى كدا عاوزة الدنيا تدخل فى بعضها 
طب وذنب الباقيين ايه المسيحين نفترض واحد مسلم وحب بنت مسيحية وحبوا يتجوزوا معنى كدا بقى انه يروح يتجوز فى الكنيسة عادى خالص 
ماهو مفيش ديانة فى البطاقة تدل انه مسلم 

او العكس صحيح واحد مسيحى وحب بنت مسلمة مع العلم انهم مغيروش دينهم يروح يكتب كتابه فى الجامع عادى برضوا ماهو مفيش دين محدد فى البطاقة 
بتتكلمى ازاى يا ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يرحمنا بقنا فى زمن صعب اوووووووى
ماما ايرينى وبقنا فى زمن الحيوان 
ارحم بكتيررررررررر من الانسان
رغم ممكن تلاقى حيوانات مفترسة
مرعبة الى انها رحيمة
على عكس البشر
ماهوالحكمة بتقول البشر
ساعات بكون حيوانات صعبة 
جدااا لاترحم 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه الميزة فى اللى إحنا فيه يا بتول ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو إنتى لما هتتجوزى هتشوفى بطاقته و بكدة هتتأكدى إنه مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*حلوووووو اووووووووووى 
طب وهو لما ميكونش مكتوب ديانته فى البطاقة انا هتاكد ازاى برضوا انه مسيحى 
من مجرد كلامى معاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه الميزة فى اللى إحنا فيه يا بتول ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو إنتى لما هتتجوزى هتشوفى بطاقته و بكدة هتتأكدى إنه مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


الميزة ان البطاقه بكل ما فيها من خانات مهمة
بتثبت شخصيتك واصلك وفصلك

يعني اما تمشي في الشارع ويقفشك كمين مثلا
مش هايقولك هاتي بطاقتك يامدام
مش من البطاقه هيعرف اسمك ومنطقتك ودينتك؟

وبعدين اما اجي اتجوز اشاءالله
اكيد هشوف بطاقته واسأل عنه
مش يمكن يكون  اخواني منتحل شخصية واحد مسيحي
وحابب يفجرني مثلا:smil13:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بتتكلمى ازاى يا ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟ *


*الأستنكار دة ...على أساس أنك لسة بتتعرفى على إيرينى يعنى ؟*
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأستنكار دة ...على أساس أنك لسة بتتعرفى على إيرينى يعنى ؟*
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:​


*هههههههههههههههه لا هو بس تقدر تقوله بحاول بكل مقدرتى 
افهم هى عاوزة توصل لايه 
اصله هى بتتكلم على حاجات من وجهة نظرها هى وبصة للموضوع من ناحية واحدة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> طب وذنب الباقيين ايه المسيحين نفترض واحد مسلم وحب بنت مسيحية وحبوا يتجوزوا معنى كدا بقى انه يروح يتجوز فى الكنيسة عادى خالص
> ماهو مفيش ديانة فى البطاقة تدل انه مسلم
> ...



*و برة مصر دول إيه ؟؟؟ يا جدعااااااااااااااااان عايزة أفهم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و برة مصر دول إيه ؟؟؟ يا جدعااااااااااااااااان عايزة أفهم *


*يا حبيبة قلبى انا مليش دعوة ببرة مصر ان بتكلم عن بلدى وقوانينها 
عاوزة رد على اسئالتى يكون مباشر 
بما انك قولتى العابرين ذنبهم ايه ردى على اسئالتى وقوليلى ذنبهم ايه 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الميزة ان البطاقه بكل ما فيها من خانات مهمة
> بتثبت شخصيتك واصلك وفصلك
> 
> يعني اما تمشي في الشارع ويقفشك كمين مثلا
> ...


*إنتى حرة بكرة تندمى و تقولى إيرينى قالت​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا بقنا فى زمن صعب اوووووووى
> ماما ايرينى وبقنا فى زمن الحيوان
> ارحم بكتيررررررررر من الانسان
> رغم ممكن تلاقى حيوانات مفترسة
> ...


*
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تانى ....؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تانى ....؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*يا مثبت العقول يارب
انا مش بتكلم على اللى فىا لمنتدى انا بتكلم عن
موضوع الزانى بتاع +ايرينى +
ياريت تفهمنى يا بابا وبلاش صيغة الشك واسلوب صيغة
عدم التفاهم دا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و برة مصر دول إيه ؟؟؟ يا جدعااااااااااااااااان عايزة أفهم *



*اللى بره مصر بيعرفوا بعض ويعيشوا مع بعض ويخلفوا .... وبعدين يتجوزوا لو مزاجهم اتظبط على الزواج ....
عايزانا نبقى كده ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى حرة بكرة تندمى و تقولى إيرينى قالت​*


طيب ايه رأيك بالمرة يشيلو الاسم من البطاقه
هو ايه لزمته يعني؟
يعني اللي يسألني انتي اسمك ايه هقوله فلانه
صدق كانا بها مصدقش يخبط راسه في الحيط !​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا مثبت العقول يارب
> انا مش بتكلم على اللى فىا لمنتدى انا بتكلم عن
> موضوع الزانى بتاع +ايرينى +
> ياريت تفهمنى يا بابا وبلاش صيغة الشك واسلوب صيغة
> عدم التفاهم دا*



*حبيبى انا مش هاعرف أقرى اللى في عقلك ..... لكن هاقرى المكتوب ..... ابقى وضح اللى في عقلك عشان نفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اللى بره مصر بيعرفوا بعض ويعيشوا مع بعض ويخلفوا .... وبعدين يتجوزوا لو مزاجهم اتظبط على الزواج ....
> عايزانا نبقى كده ......؟؟؟؟*



*كلهم ؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى انا مش هاعرف أقرى اللى في عقلك ..... لكن هاقرى المكتوب ..... ابقى وضح اللى في عقلك عشان نفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*يا بابا انا بتكلم عن الزانا
اللى مصر
فى ناس بشر من ناحية الزانى سؤ
الزوج او الزوجة  بيبقى عادة الزانى عندهم بشكل 
صعبة جدا بتسبب فى عقدة نفسية للطفل
وتربية غلط للطفل 
...ألخ وعشان كدا بقول ساعات بتكون البشر الانسان
من ناحية الزانا بيقو وحوش مش بيرحمة .زالخ
دا اللى فى دماغى فهمتنى 
بنسبة للطرد او الفصل لو حضرتك يا بابا حاططنى فى دماغك
ايرحيك للمرة الاخير اطردنى وادينى فصل وبكدا هتريحى منى ومن وشى دا لو كنت حابب تعمل كدا 
واسف على ازعاجك يابابا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*إهدى شوية يا أبو سمرة 
مافيش حد عايز يطردك ...أبوك بيلفت نظرك عشان توضح مقصدك
مافيهاش حاجة 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا بابا انا بتكلم عن الزانا
> اللى مصر
> فى ناس بشر من ناحية الزانى سؤ
> الزوج او الزوجة  بيبقى عادة الزانى عندهم بشكل
> ...



*أزاى أحطك في دماغى ..... أنت في عمر احفادى يا سمير .... راجع مشاركتك مش هاتلاقى ولا حرف من اللى بتقوله
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إهدى شوية يا أبو سمرة
> مافيش حد عايز يطردك ...أبوك بيلفت نظرك عشان توضح مقصدك
> مافيهاش حاجة
> *​


*انتى هتقولى ماهو سؤ التفاهم دا بدون ما يدونى فرصة قول مقصدى وبدون فرص علطول فصل ليا *
*وبنسبة الهدواء 
اطمن من ناحية*


صوت صارخ قال:


> *أزاى أحطك في دماغى ..... أنت في عمر احفادى يا سمير .... راجع مشاركتك مش هاتلاقى ولا حرف من اللى بتقوله
> *




*رجاعتها وانت عملت كدا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.............. تانى ..
وبكدامعنها انك حاططنى فى دماغك يا بابا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتى هتقولى ماهو سؤ التفاهم دا بدون ما يدونى فرصة قول مقصدى وبدون فرص علطول فصل ليا *
> *وبنسبة الهدواء
> اطمن من ناحية*
> 
> ...



*ماشى ....... أنا أسف يا حبيبى*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماشى ....... أنا أسف يا حبيبى*


*ابويا الغاالى 
مفيش داعى تتأسف
مجرد سؤ تفاهم حصل
خير وبدلما تدينى فصل
ادينى عضومبارك وان لم تفعل ذلك
لى فسوف اصلى لك فىالكنيسةواولعلك شمعة بقى  :yaka:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يابابا ويفرح قلبك
ويسعدك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ابويا الغاالى
> مفيش داعى تتأسف
> مجرد سؤ تفاهم حصل
> خير وبدلما تدينى فصل
> ...



*حبيبى لا أنا فصلتك ولا فكرت في فصلك ..... وسأكتب لماى روك في موضوع العضوية المباركة لأنه هو فقط المسئول عن أعطائها
وصليلى وولعلى شمعة تحت الحساب*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى لا أنا فصلتك ولا فكرت في فصلك ..... وسأكتب لماى روك في موضوع العضوية المباركة لأنه هو فقط المسئول عن أعطائها
> وصليلى وولعلى شمعة تحت الحساب*


*ابويا انا بهزرا بخصوص موضوع العضوية دا
مقصدشى بة شى بجد لانى بحترمك بجد
وصليلى انتا كمان ولعلى  شمعة تحت الحساب بقى
هههههههههههههه اسف لوخرجت عن سياق الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت ناخذ بالنا من وصف الكنيسة. في ناس ممكن تتعثر من كلام العتاب..
حذفت المشاركات المقصودة وردي هذا للتوضيح فقط.

سلام المسيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*طيب لما هى اللايحة غير القانون 

ليه القاضى بيحكم بيها ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب لما هى اللايحة غير القانون
> ليه القاضى بيحكم بيها ؟؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]هقرب لك المسافة شوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لائحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أتحاد الكرة ( مثلاً ) تخضع لها الأندية لأنه على أساسها تقوم المسابقات وعلاقات الأندية ببعضها البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى إحدى المباريات قامت خناقة ومات 72 مُتفرج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآئحة الأتحاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا تنظر عقوبات على النادى وجمهوره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التحقيق فى موت الناس تختص به محكمة الجنايات وليست لآئحة أتحاد كرة القدم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إذن اللآئحة تنظيمية يتم الأتفاق عليها بين مجموعات تحت ( تنظيم ) واحد ويخضعون لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقانون ينظر الى الموضوع المُختلف عليه ( النزاع ) بينهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ينظر  الفعل الذى ( لا تختص به ) و ( لايقع ) تحت سُلطة اللآئحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو خرج عن التنظيم العام ( للمجتمع )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هقرب لك المسافة شوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لائحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أتحاد الكرة ( مثلاً ) تخضع لها الأندية لأنه على أساسها تقوم المسابقات وعلاقات الأندية ببعضها البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى إحدى المباريات قامت خناقة ومات 72 مُتفرج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآئحة الأتحاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا تنظر عقوبات على النادى وجمهوره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التحقيق فى موت الناس تختص به محكمة الجنايات وليست لآئحة أتحاد كرة القدم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إذن اللآئحة تنظيمية يتم الأتفاق عليها بين مجموعات تحت ( تنظيم ) واحد ويخضعون لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقانون ينظر الى الموضوع المُختلف عليه ( النزاع ) بينهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ينظر  الفعل الذى ( لا تختص به ) و ( لايقع ) تحت سُلطة اللآئحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو خرج عن التنظيم العام ( للمجتمع )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طب سؤال تانى و معلش إستحمل شوية
عشان أنا معلوماتى فى القانون = صفر

لائحة النادى ديه بيستخدمها القضاء و لا مش بيبص لها ؟*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب سؤال تانى و معلش إستحمل شوية
> عشان أنا معلوماتى فى القانون = صفر
> 
> لائحة النادى ديه بيستخدمها القضاء و لا مش بيبص لها ؟*



هو الموضوع عن إيه ؟!:spor2:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هو الموضوع عن إيه ؟!:spor2:​



*عن لايحة الزنى الحكمى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب سؤال تانى و معلش إستحمل شوية
> عشان أنا معلوماتى فى القانون = صفر
> لائحة النادى ديه بيستخدمها القضاء و لا مش بيبص لها ؟*


*بينظر لها من حيث التنظيم العام ( لو حدث خلاف ) بين فرد ومؤسسة
الأتنين بيحتكموا ( لنفس اللآئحة ) لكن هناك طرف أجار على طرف أو أختلف معه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عن لايحة الزنى الحكمى *


*الخلاف هنا بين ( اللآئحة ) وتعريفها للزنى 
وبين القانون وتعريفه للزنى 
التعريف داخل اللآئحة ( مُتفق عليه ) بين الجماعة الواحدة
لكنها ليست حُكماً قانونياً 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بينظر لها من حيث التنظيم العام ( لو حدث خلاف ) بين فرد ومؤسسة
> الأتنين بيحتكموا ( لنفس اللآئحة ) لكن هناك طرف أجار على طرف أو أختلف معه
> *​


*
على حسب ما فهمت 

يعنى الشخص ياخد حكم قضائى بالطلاق

و فى نفس الوقت الزانى ما ياخدش عقوبة 

صح كدة ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> على حسب ما فهمت
> 
> يعنى الشخص ياخد حكم قضائى بالطلاق
> ...


*صح كدة 
وبمعنى أدق لا يستطيع تحريك دعوى الزنا بُحكم اللآئحة
لأن الدعوى هنا يحكمها القانون بالأثبات المُقيد فى الشريعة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صح كدة
> وبمعنى أدق لا يستطيع تحريك دعوى الزنا بُحكم اللآئحة
> لأن الدعوى هنا يحكمها القانون بالأثبات المُقيد فى الشريعة
> *​



*طب بيبقى مكتوب فى حكم الطلاق : لعلة الزنى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب بيبقى مكتوب فى حكم الطلاق : لعلة الزنى ؟*


*لأ ...قسيمة الطلاق مابيتكتبش فيها أسباب*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...قسيمة الطلاق مابيتكتبش فيها أسباب*​



*لا باتكلم عن الحكم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا باتكلم عن الحكم *


*لآ معرفش ....ماطلعتش على حكم مُشابه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ معرفش ....ماطلعتش على حكم مُشابه *​


*
طيب 

معلش بأة و لو فيها رزالة 

اللى أعرفه إن الحكم بيتكتب فيه كل حاجة (غتاتة يعنى) ههههههههههههههه

ما علينا 

جاوبنى على السؤال التانى : إفرض واحد بيتبلى على مراته ؟؟؟ أو واحدة بتتبلى على جوزها ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> جاوبنى على السؤال التانى : إفرض واحد بيتبلى على مراته ؟؟؟ أو واحدة بتتبلى على جوزها ؟؟؟*


*بيتبلى عليها فين ؟ أمام الكنيسة ... يبقى الآباء يشوفوا شغلهم بطريقتهم
أمام القانون ....وقعته طين لو ثبت انه بيتبّلى عليها 
لأن فيه واحد أتحبس هو والأربع شهود اللى كان جايبهم والقاضى مرحمهمش
واحدة أتبلّت على جوزها مش هتعرف تثبت إلا بواقعة تلبُس ودى صعبة جداً 
*​


----------

